# could i continue treatment on NHS as a single person??



## hayles89 (Jan 9, 2016)

hi

i know this is quite an unusual question, im going to ring the clinic tomorrow but i just wondered if anyone knew how it would work.

So we have been trying for a baby for several years and having treatment for 6 months. My boyfriend has decided he has had enough. I am NHS funded, if i wanted to proceed as a single person, would that be possible and how would it work? Or does it simply depend on what my district will fund or not?

hayley


----------



## Me Myself and I (Dec 30, 2012)

Sadly majority will not find single women even with known issues.

You were granted funding as a couple. You no longer are in couple so funding would be cancelled and you could reapply. More than likely not be granted. Whether you'd have to rejoin waiting list too I don't know.

Out of curiosity has your ex signed all of the paperwork? If so though not ethical you could try not to let them know until your iui attempts are complete.....


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

Wise advice from me, myself and I.

Just my opinion though, you are young and could easily meet someone soon enough.  It seems that your boyfriend had the problems hence donor sperm.

Becoming a single parent can be hard, so make sure 100% you know that it is the right decision for you.

Good luck for the future.

X


----------



## Me Myself and I (Dec 30, 2012)

Just to add, I'm a solo mum by choice. 
I'm forty and for me it was best decision ever, but not one I entered into lightly.
Given your relationship has only ended recently, I would think that taking some time to heal would be advisable.
Going it totally alone is hard. It's so not the vision you've been holding of being a parent as part of a couple where you're in it together! There's no one for giving you a break EVER, be it after no sleep at four am, or to hold the baby so you can eat/drink or wash your hair for the first time in a fortnight! Though that doesn't sound too bad right now, this in practice means everything falls to you, do you vaccinate don't you, do you bf or ff, wean early, childminder or nursery, operation and medical decisions, that's quite a heavy load if you've not gone into this fully prepared iykwim?
A solo mum I know is now doubting her ability - but it's too late her lo's here!!! 

On the flip, I've been lucky and really enjoyed it. Not had a single regret and not been overly concerned about the lack of clean hair! But I'm quite chilled back and not worried like many of the younger mums I know about what I'm supposedly missing out on like going out/dating/career/travel etc because I'm in my forties and am lucky to have done all of this and actually feel blessed to be spending life dinging nursery rhymes and finger painting! 

Hope you make the right decision for you long term.


----------

